# I need new tall boots!



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

I am on the search for a new pair of tall boots, & I need some help. My old boots were destroyed after they had to be cut off after an accident (not horse-related – I got in a car crash on the way home from the barn last Spring), so I definitely want something that zips up the back. I do Eventing & Jumpers, which traditionally calls for field boots, although I’ve ridden in dress boots in the past, so I really don’t care which kind I end up with, I just want them to fit. 
My legs are really awkward to fit, & since I can’t afford to go custom, I’m trying to find something affordable that will at least fit somewhat decently. I have a size 9-9.5 foot & I’m 5’5 with pretty short legs (although my boots in the past have all been regular height), & right now, my right calf is 15.5” & my left is 15” (I think they were bigger when I was riding more regularly?), so I need something that comes in “Wide”. I’m big-boned, which means my lower leg is also wider than average, so boots that taper in too much at the ankle do not work for me.

I do all of my schooling now in paddock boots & half-chaps, so these boots will only be used for shows & hunter paces. I do not want to pay over $400, & the less-expensive they are, the better.

Please do NOT suggest Ariats – I have to go XW in order to compensate for the narrow ankle, which leaves them absolutely gaping open at the top. I’ve tried on all the Ariat field boots in my price range. They’re the only brand (minus the super cheap synthetic boots) that my local tack shop carries, so since they don’t work, I will most likely have to order something online.

I’ve heard people raving about Mountain Horse boots, so I ordered some a while back, but had to send them back. The “wide” size fit the lower part of my leg, but were HUGE on top – I could literally stick my entire fist inside. The tops also did odd things to my legs...I can’t really explain it, they just weren’t flattering & hit me in a weird spot. This is the style I tried - 
Dover Saddlery | Ladies' Mountain Horse® Classic High Rider Dress Boot.
Does anyone know if different styles will fit differently through the calf? I was looking at this style as a possibility, since they don’t have the Spanish tops (which might eliminate the weirdness from the others), but I’m still concerned about them being too wide in the upper-calf. Any thoughts/experience with these boots?
Dover Saddlery | Mountain Horse Sportive High Rider II Tall Boots .

My old boots were some sort of Devon Aires – not exactly high-end, but they held up really well (I bought them 8 years ago, & rode in them quite heavily). They weren’t zip-ups, & I have no idea what model they were, but I know I got them in XW & could pretty much just step into them after they were broken-in, so they were obviously too big, but I made them work. I was looking at these, & thought if I got the W with the zippers, they might fit? Has anyone ridden in them?
Dover Saddlery | Camden Zip Back Field Boot .

I haven’t been in a show since 2005, & I have my first show since them coming up on March 26th. It’s just a small hunter/jumper schooling show (& I actually think I’ll be entering some Hunter classes for the first time ever, just to get my show legs back), so even though my trainer says I can get away with half-chaps, I’d REALLY like to actually dress the part & have some new tall boots by then.

I’ll probably update this thread if I find any other boots that I’d like opinions on.

Does anyone have any suggestions for me, or comments on the boots above?


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I can't tell you anything about the brands mentioned above, but if you are lucky, ebay can have some really great riding boots. I just got a pair of boots that were custom made but the seller only wore them 6 times. Im getting them for $65, bought new, they were about $300.
If you can I would take a scan on ebay before getting a brand new pair


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

I don't want to do ebay, just because I won't be able to try on a pair in stores first, so if they don't fit then I wouldn't be able to return them to an ebay seller.
I've bought a LOT of other horsey stuff off ebay though & gotten great deals!


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Ah I see, sorry!.I have no experience with trying on riding boots because there are no tack shops where I live, I'm just lucky I'm an easy fit I guess. But I seriously love ebay


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

not a fan of the mountain horse show boots unfortunately.

i have ovation gold circuit pro zip field boots and they cost under $200, (half as much as my ariats did) were made of better softer leather, and fit me like a glove. i absolutely LOVE them. i'd get a second pair just to have one for schooling and field hunting and another for formal shows and what not they are THAT comfortable. i say def check them out if you can! good luck - boot shopping is killer!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm going to go against Sky, because I am a HUGE FAN of the Mountain Horse boot line.

I have the Mountain Horse Sportive High Rider II's and they are sooo comfortable and very nice. My friend who is on her College/University Hunter/Jumper Team borrows them from me all the time for her shows and she's now saving up to get her own pair.

I also have 2 pairs of their Rimfrosts and a pair of their High Rider's..











What I do drool over, time and time again, when I am at the tack store - are their Venice Field Boots and their Richmond - DA ROOL. 

I've had my Sportive High Riders for 3ish, maybe more, years now and they still look like new. 

I highly recommend Mountain Horse


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

lol MIE i have the high riders 2 and i use them for schooling and don't fit nearly as well as my ovations (on me - i know everyone's legs are different) and i also have rimfrosts high riders and paddocks and both cracked after a year and are stiff imo. they kept my feet warm when they weren't falling apart on me.... i also ride 3-6x a week if not more so that could be that they are just not made up to the wear and tear.

the ovations are SUPER supple leather though not at all stiff. looooove them. they are the first tall boots i've truly loved in years.

i'd love to hear more opinions though bc i know everyone fits completely differently!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I have Ariat Westchester dress boots because they were the only ones that were reasonably short with a slim calf. Even though they are *short*, I still had to put heel lifts in them.

I have Mountain horse Ice high riders and love them. They are short enough, have a dang wide calf but with expedition weight wool socks, they fit. I ride in them 4-5 times a week, muck stalls, chase horses through muddy pastures and they still look like new. I've been wearing them since Oct. I think?

The Rimfrost Mountain Horse are CLUNKY. My kiddo has them and she literally looks like she is clomping around in boots that are 5 sizes too big (and they are actually a bit small on her). 

Same with the Sportive high rider 2, tried those on and the saleslady at the tack store was laughing. I have size 8 feet but the rest of me is very tiny and I looked like I was going to clomp out of the store and go boot my horse one. Not exactly the look I wanted... although maybe my lazy horse would trot a bit faster for me! 

I have no idea who tall boots are supposed to fit because everyone I know struggles to find an "ok" fit unless they go custom. 

If you have a tack store anywhere near you, I'd go. Even if it's an hour drive because if you're going to plunk down several hundred dollars, you want to be comfortable.


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

Try on the Tuscany Treadstones if you can find them at a local tack shop - they offer different calf sizes, as well as heights and come in zip ups and break in reeeaaaly well.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

All the tackshops around me ONLY carry brands that I've already tried on & know don't work for me. None of them have Ovations or Treadstones. If I'd been thinking, I would've ordered a pair of each & just kept the one I liked the best, but oh well.

I went ahead & ordered the Mountain Horse Sportive High Rider II's, & they came in the mail today. It took me FOREVER to get them to zip up. I wasn't expecting that, since I had previously returned the exact same size in the Classic High Riders because they had SO much extra leg room. I have a horse show in 2 weeks, so I think I'm just going to keep them & hope that I don't pop a zipper or anything trying to get them zipped over my show breeches. It's been 8 years since I've had to break-in a new pair of tall boots, so I'm really not looking forward to this lol.


----------



## trynottofall (Feb 23, 2011)

Well....trying on tall boots was really hard for me, and I finally found a pair that fit. I currently have a pair of Tuff Rider field boots. they fit well and broke in easily. I would go with those, they are great fitting and just perfect around my calf and ankle, which is hard to find, especially for me.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Hmm. Try custom? Those are more expensive drowning on where get them, but they will last. If not, I used to have ovation finalists that lasted forever and looked nice. Mine were 17inches tall but you could get them wide I think? I'm not sure but ovation brands last forever!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

CJ82Sky said:


> lol MIE i have the high riders 2 and i use them for schooling and don't fit nearly as well as my ovations (on me - i know everyone's legs are different) and i also have rimfrosts high riders and paddocks and both cracked after a year and are stiff imo. they kept my feet warm when they weren't falling apart on me.... i also ride 3-6x a week if not more so that could be that they are just not made up to the wear and tear.
> 
> the ovations are SUPER supple leather though not at all stiff. looooove them. they are the first tall boots i've truly loved in years.
> 
> i'd love to hear more opinions though bc i know everyone fits completely differently!


I used to have ovations and LOVED them. Sadly, they weren't tall enough for my 19 1/2 inch calf -___-. I found the middleburg zip field boots that were my perfect fit and they were so comfy and looked custom! I think they make them for taller slimmer riders since I have a pretty small calf and that was the smallest size they had. Love them though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

I WISH I could afford customs! They will not be in my budget anytime soon.

I rode in my new Mountain Horse boots for the first time today. I cleverly decided to go to the beach yesterday, so now I am burned + blistered. ouch ouch ouch.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I would go 'semi custom' if you can find a pair that fits your foot and lower leg well, but are to big on the top of the leg, take them to a shoe repair store and have them taken in.

I was amazed to find a pair of hardly used Effingham dress boots on ebay, that are actually bigger than my calfs:shock::shock::shock: I truly didn't know that was possible. 

I'm taking them to have them taken in to fit me, when I get to a good weight , but it will cost around $50. I will end up with a pair of boots that will fit both of my fat legs, and there is an inch difference between my good and bad leg, and for less than $150


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> I would go 'semi custom' if you can find a pair that fits your foot and lower leg well, but are to big on the top of the leg, take them to a shoe repair store and have them taken in.
> 
> I was amazed to find a pair of hardly used Effingham dress boots on ebay, that are actually bigger than my calfs:shock::shock::shock: I truly didn't know that was possible.
> 
> I'm taking them to have them taken in to fit me, when I get to a good weight , but it will cost around $50. I will end up with a pair of boots that will fit both of my fat legs, and there is an inch difference between my good and bad leg, and for less than $150


 
I agree! My tall boots got really stretched out and I refused to get a new pair because the leather is soo supple. So im sending them to my old tack shop in Florida to have them taken in and put zippers in. For around $100. So basically they will be semi- custom.
the Ariat website has a pretty good sizing chart, try that to give yourself an idea of what size you are when you look online.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Ariat tall boots have never fit me well at all, the way they size them just doesn't work for my legs. Which is a shame, because I love my Ariat paddock boots.

I'm happy enough with the Mountain Horse boots that I ended up purchasing. They're only used for shows, so they get the job done. I don't show nearly enough at the moment to be able to justify spending the money on any sort of custom boots.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

MIEventer said:


> I'm going to go against Sky, because I am a HUGE FAN of the Mountain Horse boot line.


Double it. I have tall show boots and winter paddock boots by them and very happy with the purchase so far.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Dublin boots are what u r looking for. The come in extra wide calf, zip up the back & are field boots. I bought a pair as I have the same problem as you, most comfortable, everyone here has them


----------

